# Sinfoni Tweeter Review



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

For the past two years, I have been running Dynaudio Esotar 650 drivers with a set of Scanspeak Illuminator D3004/6020 tweeters. The Scan tweeters have been very good, but a couple weeks ago, the driver's side tweet started to crap-out...

I had considered a number of replacements, and had basically narrowed it down to three options: 

1. Another set of Scan Illuminator tweeters (I still say these are one of the best 'bang for your buck' tweeters).
2. A set of Gladen Aerospace 20 tweeters (I've always wanted to try these, as they get excellent reviews).
3. A set of Sinfoni Maestoso T25T tweeters (Sinfoni seems to be the 'DIYMA Boner Brand' right now).

I was having a heck of a time finding a set of Gladen tweeters, and I was thinking I might just go ahead and order another set of Scans from Madisound. I had read a few threads on the Sinfoni tweeter (LaserSVT, etc.), and to be honest, I was resisting even looking into them, because (as mentioned above), I figured Sinfoni was just the 'flavor of the month', and I didn't want to get caught-up in the hype...

I bought my Esotar drivers from Jerry (NIEBUR3), and he has proven to be a reliable and honest guy when it came to product feedback. So, I got hold of him, and asked his opinion. Without hesitation, he said the Sinfoni tweeters we amazing for their size (he's installed them in his own vehicle). 

So... that day I parted with a pile of money, and ordered the Sinfoni tweeters. Now, it seems that the Maestoso tweeter is being replaced by a newer (very similar) version, called the Tempo 10. It's virtually the same tweeter, with a few minor improvements. Here's pics of the original Maestoso on the right, and the new Tempo on the left:

















Today, my new tweeters arrived in the mail! I got right to work and installed them. 

First thing I noticed was how much 'crisper' they sound, versus the Scans. They sound clean, and... well... crisp! I don't know how else to explain it. I thought the Scans were detailed, but the Sinfoni's are so much better.

Then I busted-out the laptop, and plugged into the DSP, to do some adjustments... holy crap, can these ever play low! After messing around with a bunch of different combinations, I finally found the 'sweet spot' for crossover point with my Esotar drivers. 2600Hz @ 24Db slope.

I had them down to 1800Hz, and they still sounded fine... but I don't think I'd run them that low, for any length of time. They had no problem running at 2300Hz at full volume, but the magic spot seemed to be 2600Hz. They blended with the Esotars best at this frequency.

I originally had my Scans crossed at 3400Hz. Anything lower and they just didn't play well...

If I was a 'Sinfoni Skeptic', prior to today... that has all been washed away. These tweeters are amazing! (and surprisingly heavy for their small size)

They're about twice the price of the Scan Illuminators, but absolutely worth it in my opinion.

Here's how they look installed (I painted the grilles black):


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

The question is, is it that much better? 
My tweeters are about the same price as the Scans you had but they play down to 2500 strong.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> The question is, is it that much better?
> My tweeters are about the same price as the Scans you had but they play down to 2500 strong.


In my opinion: 'YES, they are'. 

As mentioned above, the Sinfoni will play down to 1800, with no problem. I ran them at 2300, on full volume for about 20 mins, without breaking a sweat. I just found that 2600 seems to be the sweet spot for matching my Esotars.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

You are going from a tweeter that had trouble playing low to one that don't. That in itself is a huge gain. I won't have that gain. 

I need to just suck it up and get a set


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

the scans play plenty low.. all of mine play down to 2k no problem (my r2904s actually played down to 600 for 30 minutes on accident and were fine lol). either way, nice to see more reviews come out on these.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

isn't this the first review of the Tempo 10, model?

I don't really expect a tweeter that "replaces" the previous Maestoso to be exactly the same in response if the company touts "improvements" to the older design.

anyways, good on ya to bring to the table some new review action, OP.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Very informative and I enjoyed reading it. The small scans are nice. I have a set (R3004) for back up if the boston tweets fry, but I also have a set of Scan 2904 that I tested for about and hour switching between 4 sets of tweeters, and man oh man they are amazing. Clean, crisp, and detailed. Somehow they make all instruments sound better.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah they are just one of those speakers you simply dont believe until you hear them. I went from Scan R2904s myself and was amazed at how much more life the Sinfoni brought to the table. I also removed their grill all together and that kicked them up a notch. I have mine at 2300hz I think and throw two channels of a Mosconi Zero4 at them and they handle it all day without issue and stay perfectly composed even when i listen loud enough that my ears ring for a couple hours after.

I have never been a band wagon follower here and am one of the first to run them. It was instant love and after spending thousands on other great speakers after installing the Sinfonis they have stayed in the truck ever since. I didnt read anything on them, hadnt heard of them and was even offered a killer deal and passed because I knew nothing of them. One day Steve said "You should really try these!" so I called Emilios and asked how much and he sent me to Jerry and Jerry sent me excellence. I even lucked out and they mistakenly sent me $6000 more in Sinfoni amps and speakers.  I of course sent them back right away but took a look in the boxes and everything I saw from the "entry" components to the mid level amps were just super impressive.

So glad you like the tweeters as they are one of my all time favorite and are ones that I wont ever have listed in the for sale section. LOL


I will add that you may also want to try the mid-woofers. I A/Bd the Esotar2 with the T25 against the T25 and Maestoso woofer and was very suprised how much nicer the Sinfoi is in the midrange and while they dont play quite as deep (I do have them on a 63hz HP) as the Esotar they do seem tighter and bass guitar is much more true to life.
I am not knocking on the Esotar at all. They sound freakin fantastic! The Sinfoni just had a little.... more. There is another member here that spent huge dollars on his system and had top people tuning it and was never happy until he changed his Esotars out for the Sinfoni. Maybe he will chime in. .


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I might have to try them. I'm looking for something to change.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder if Sonus can ship them to me. They have always helped me out when I had nobody else to talk to about issues even though I'm 2 states away.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice little review. They look great to. Like contrast of black and chrome.


----------



## Bmxnick101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Now, has anyone A/Bd these with the audiofrog gb10? It looks like the audiofrog tweets can play much lower and handle more power. I did see, on their site, that they removed some wire on the sinfoni to help improve the sound. Wish I could rent them for a week lol.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

The scan d3004 can absolutely play down to 2500 with out an issue and handle power to boot.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

As said before, it's good to see a review on these. Having more options for a nice sounding set of drivers is a good thing.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LaserSVT said:


> Yeah they are just one of those speakers you simply dont believe until you hear them. I went from Scan R2904s myself and was amazed at how much more life the Sinfoni brought to the table. I also removed their grill all together and that kicked them up a notch. I have mine at 2300hz I think and throw two channels of a Mosconi Zero4 at them and they handle it all day without issue and stay perfectly composed even when i listen loud enough that my ears ring for a couple hours after.
> 
> I have never been a band wagon follower here and am one of the first to run them. It was instant love and after spending thousands on other great speakers after installing the Sinfonis they have stayed in the truck ever since. I didnt read anything on them, hadnt heard of them and was even offered a killer deal and passed because I knew nothing of them. One day Steve said "You should really try these!" so I called Emilios and asked how much and he sent me to Jerry and Jerry sent me excellence. I even lucked out and they mistakenly sent me $6000 more in Sinfoni amps and speakers.  I of course sent them back right away but took a look in the boxes and everything I saw from the "entry" components to the mid level amps were just super impressive.
> 
> ...


Bills truck sounded sweet!



Bmxnick101 said:


> Now, has anyone A/Bd these with the audiofrog gb10? It looks like the audiofrog tweets can play much lower and handle more power. I did see, on their site, that they removed some wire on the sinfoni to help improve the sound. Wish I could rent them for a week lol.


I tested the AF gb10 vs the scan speak 2904-6000 and the scans beat it each time in every thing... just my opinion....


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> The question is, is it that much better?
> My tweeters are about the same price as the Scans you had but they play down to 2500 strong.


I ran the Mille tweeters for a while in my car, which I believe are similar to your tweeters. I really enjoyed their sound. I had a set of Voce AV 1.0's before that & also liked them. I am now using the Scan ring radiator version of the D3004. After installing the Scans, I kept the Milles just in case I wanted to go back to them....they never went back in. Might be worth giving the Sinfonis a try.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just received my Tempo 10's for my demo car. I can run t/s parameters if anyone is interested.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Please do


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Measured with DATS

Maestoso T25T Tweeters
Re 3.594
Fs 1086 Hz
Qts 1.432
Qes 2.154
Qms 4.269
Le 0.05531

Tempo 10 Tweeters
Re 3.482
Fs 1016 Hz
Qts 1.38
Qes 2.219
Qms 3.654
Le 0.05397


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I have heard these, and they sound quite good out of the box... Run them in for a while, and you will be even happier!

They sound pretty great, but not enough to make me pull my Esotars just yet... Great product though!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

jriggs said:


> The scan d3004 can absolutely play down to 2500 with out an issue and handle power to boot.


Agree, I have my 3004 crossed at 2.5 Khz for the past 4 years, no issues what so ever.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Niebur3 said:


> Measured with DATS
> 
> Maestoso T25T Tweeters
> Re 3.594
> ...


Thanks. If I order the T25 will I get the new one? Should be around March timeframe.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know that Emilios has 1 set of the T25T left if someone wanted that model specifically. Otherwise, all new orders from here on out would be getting the Tempo 10 tweeters.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Same price?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

jimmydee: 
Thanks for posting your thoughts on the new Tempo speakers ! 
Didn't know the Tempo speakers were available now... they look great.

I really like that new open grill...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

DDfusion said:


> Same price?


Very close. I think the new ones are a slight bump in price, but it is negligible.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Whats the going prices on these Tempo 10 1inch tweeters as well as the 6.5inch midbass drivers? Do they make a 3in midrange as well?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

XSIV SPL said:


> I have heard these, and they sound quite good out of the box... Run them in for a while, and you will be even happier!
> 
> They sound pretty great, but not enough to make me pull my Esotars just yet... Great product though!



The Esotar 110 is in a league of its own. If I was doing a totally custom modded vehicle, this would be my tweeter of choice, without exception. The reality is that, I have a vehicle with a very nice looking interior, that I don't want to modify, in any way... so I need to run with a smaller format tweeter.

The Sinfoni's now have about 10 hours of playing time on them, and they have already changed their sound... seem to have mellowed a slight bit. Still very crisp, but the edge has been knocked-off. They sound amazing, I'm very pleased with them. My understanding is that they need about 20 hours of volume, before they are fully worked in. Give me another day or two, and I'll report back...


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Wish i could hear some sinfoni in someones car. I just cant justify the price atm. just spent 1k on an amp, and i feel strange haha.
Anyone in the bay area with these?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Just as a future consideration, what would be a good mid under the $400-$500 range? Or is this a question for another thread.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> The Esotar 110 is in a league of its own. If I was doing a totally custom modded vehicle, this would be my tweeter of choice, without exception. The reality is that, I have a vehicle with a very nice looking interior, that I don't want to modify, in any way... so I need to run with a smaller format tweeter.
> 
> The Sinfoni's now have about 10 hours of playing time on them, and they have already changed their sound... seem to have mellowed a slight bit. Still very crisp, but the edge has been knocked-off. They sound amazing, I'm very pleased with them. My understanding is that they need about 20 hours of volume, before they are fully worked in. Give me another day or two, and I'll report back...


You are right on track. I noticed at about 12 hours they needed to be re-eqd as they had mellowed. After 20+ hours they stop changing and it amazes me how a tweeter can be so laid back and smooth yet have that sizzle when needed. I am i love with them and dont mind being called a Sinfoni fanboy. So what, they are spectacular and everyone who hears them says the same.


SQLnovice said:


> Just as a future consideration, what would be a good mid under the $400-$500 range? Or is this a question for another thread.


There is a Sinfoni mid called the C89M and is about $550. Great match for these. As an alternative I have been testing Audio Development speakers the last couple weeks and am very very impressed with them. Anyplace that sells Sinfoni can get you AD stuff. I think the W600 is in your price range.











I am playing with their F6 right now and.... just wow. What a woofer!




EDIT: The W600 are $550 but the W60 is $400 and the W6 is $340:


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jimmydee said:


> The Esotar 110 is in a league of its own. If I was doing a totally custom modded vehicle, this would be my tweeter of choice, without exception. The reality is that, I have a vehicle with a very nice looking interior, that I don't want to modify, in any way... so I need to run with a smaller format tweeter.
> 
> The Sinfoni's now have about 10 hours of playing time on them, and they have already changed their sound... seem to have mellowed a slight bit. Still very crisp, but the edge has been knocked-off. They sound amazing, I'm very pleased with them. My understanding is that they need about 20 hours of volume, before they are fully worked in. Give me another day or two, and I'll report back...


I knew you were going to love these even more as they break-in! I've been very impressed by the Sinfoni products across the board- their amps are amazing and (certain examples of) their drivers are among the best I've heard as well.

Do give us an update! And remember, break-em in the way you'll be using them! ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2015)

Interested to hear more about those Audio Development speakers also....

I had an AD600 set years ago... really liked them.


----------



## theWildBoy (Aug 25, 2015)

@jimmydee How does Tempo 10 when compared with Gladen Aerospace 28 or DLS Scandinavia 30?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

theWildBoy said:


> @jimmydee How does Tempo 10 when compared with Gladen Aerospace 28 or DLS Scandinavia 30?


I cant comment on the Aerospace 28, as I've never heard it. However, I have heard the Aerospace 20, and I would say that it is very comparable to the Tempo 10. For a 1" tweeter, I would rate the Aerospace 20 and the Tempo 10 as probably the two best out there... I'd imagine the Aeorspace 28 would be similar, with a bit lower FS threshold.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Just posting a brief update, as I've had these running for about a month now, and they have settled-in nicely.

As guys have mentioned, after about 20 hours they seemed to mellow a bit. Which is fine. 
They still impress me every time I get in the car. I have no complaints with these tweeters...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice review. I love the openness of the new grill and the larger diameter opening in the aluminum body of the tweeter in the new Tempo 10. Looks fantastic! I can also suggest giving the Sinfoni midbass drivers a chance, even against the Dyn E650 you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

6 month update;

These tweeters still make me grin, from ear to ear!
Honestly, with the exception of the Esotar 110, I don't think I've ever heard a nicer sounding tweeter (big or small format).

Since installing them, I have upgraded my amplifier to a Zapco Z150-LX, and it kicks out a solid 150 watts to each tweeter, which they seem to love! 
They're not power hungry, but they definitely perform better with that extra jam feeding them...

Matched with the Esotar 650, this is the best 2-way combination I've ever heard.

Two thumbs-up for the Sinfoni Tempo 10.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice review Jimmy. Glad to hear that they are working well in your system.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats on being happy with your system. That's what everyone try to achieve. I bet it sounds great. On a side note, do you have a build log? Would love to see how everything came together in your Audi SQ5! My wife is wanting one for her next vehicle.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

WhiteL02 said:


> On a side note, do you have a build log? Would love to see how everything came together in your Audi SQ5! My wife is wanting one for her next vehicle.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uild-wish-id-taken-more-pics.html#post3803601


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't have much of a review yet but I just had the Tempo 10s installed the night before by Niebur3. We, I barely helped but learned a bunch, finished up about 12:30am and got a light tune on them to get me home. The hour drive home was very impressive! I'll try to post up a thread tomorrow with a few pics. I can't recommend Jerry enough as a dealer/installer. Very knowledgable down to earth cool guy. More on that tomorrow.


----------



## Mcjosh13 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have the Tempo 10s installed in my F150 as well (from Neibur, great guy to deal with). Been meaning to write up a review but time's been super short recently. I don't have a ton of experience with high end tweeters but they sound much better than the PHD Af 1.C's I upgraded from. Much more detailed, guitar and stringed instruments in particular sound amazing. I agree with the previous comments in that they are laid back but at the same time with a lot of sparkle. The PHD's sounded very harsh in comparison and less detailed/dynamic.


----------

